# Should I go with passive vent only or try the hip vent? help



## asimo (Mar 16, 2015)

this is a 6/12 pitch roofs with more hip then ridge . I am going with presidential TL shingles and mountain ridge caps. however I debating whether to stick multiple passive vent or try the GAF Cobra hipvent ?

there is quite of bit of attic space at the center part but less on the side which is vaulted ceilings.

thanks in advance


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

To get enough exhaust you will likely have to use ridge where you can, hip vent near the peaks and some "mushroom" style vents near the ridges/peaks on the less visible sides. Maybe even a few few powered fan vents on a humidistat to satisfy the manufacturers venting requirements. good luck!


----------



## asimo (Mar 16, 2015)

I was told that only use one type of venting system ? mix and match or ridge/hip vent and 
cap vent or turbine vent will confuse the air circulation?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

You need to do something to have enough exhaust.:thumbup:


----------



## gavelgeneralroofing (Aug 3, 2015)

Seems to be about 12-14 pasive would do the trick or 4 whirlyes or so I would think. Else yeh 8 or 9 partial cobra ridges would be sweet. 

And yeh don't mix vent systems else you'll pull posture right into your roof. Particularly snow..


----------



## gavelgeneralroofing (Aug 3, 2015)

Also depends if soffits are vented.. If they aren't can add vents four feet from eaves or better vent the soffit it its within fire code.


----------



## asimo (Mar 16, 2015)

gavelgeneralroofing said:


> Also depends if soffits are vented.. If they aren't can add vents four feet from eaves or better vent the soffit it its within fire code.



thanks for your advice . does cobra actualy work without getting leaks? it makes me wonder why certainteed only release ridge vent.

what about solar vent thats being sold at Home Depot ?
http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...atchallpartial&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&s=true


----------

